# Wold this work



## wiseoldowl (Feb 19, 2008)

New to Africans and Madagascar cichlids.
Wold this work for a 75 or 90 gal. tank.
One pair each of Ptychochromis nossibeensis, Paratilapia sp. â€˜small spotâ€™.
3 or 4 Hemichromis lifalili. Or any combination their of


----------

